# logiciel de rdm en open source ?



## Paco2 (8 Décembre 2004)

Quelqu'un connait-il un logiciel de résistance des matériaux bois (charpente) en open source ou Linux/Unix qui éviterais d'avoir à investir dans Virtual pc


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Décembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenue,

Je ne connais pas du tout le domaine dont tu parles. As-tu un exemple (sous Windows) d'un tel logiciel? (pour voir ce que ça fait et éventuellement lancer des recherches)

S'il s'averait qu'il y ait des lacunes... et si ça ne s'avère pas trop compliqué (recherche des formules), ça pourrait être une belle idée de projet.


Sinon, as-tu pensé à rechercher sur source forge ?


----------



## Paco2 (8 Décembre 2004)

Salut et merci pour la réponse rapide
Toutes les applications que je connais sont commerciales et tournent sur pc.
Robobat, Cadwork, Eribois, MD-BAT, Sema, Sibillat
Je n'ai pas encore été sur


----------

